# Teatro Municipal de LIMA-PERÚ



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Fotos de Lía e Imanol *...y de Bruno Block...
El Teatro Municipal fue inaugurado como "Teatro Forero",el 28 de julio de 1920. 
Su nombre se debió en homenaje a su impulsor,el tacneño Manuel María Forero Osorio (tío del célebre historiador Jorge Basadre Grohmann),quién desde 1915 forjó la construcción del teatro. En 1929 el nombre fue cambiado por "Teatro Municipal",al ser comprado por la Municipalidad de Lima. 
Lamentablemente,hace 10 años,el 2 de agosto de 1998,un voraz incendio lo destruyó y se espera que para el 2010 vuelva a ser reabierto con total esplendor. La fachada y todo el contorno exterior del teatro,felízmente no ha sido dañado por el incendio y luce totalmente intacto.
















































































Así luce su interior en la actualidad,en avanzado estado de reconstrucción:


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Pero porqué lo pintaron de ese color, Nooo!!!!!!! le faltan varios retoques en el exterior, pero me alegra que se avance en su reconstrucción interior.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

También opino lo mismo, con ese crema medio marrón se ve mucho mejor.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Es simpatico el Teatro mas no creo que llegue a ser tan imponente como el Colon en Buenos Aires o el Municipal en RJ. Le falta espacio al entorno para poder darle mas visibilidad.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ojalá lo lleguen a reconstruir. También deberían poner operativo el antiguo Teatro Colón de la Plaza San Martín, dicen que hace falta teatros en Lima, bueno pues, tendríamos 2 hermosos teatros funcionando.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Teatro Colón*

esos 2 teatros en funcionamiento sería algo maravilloso !!!!










Lia_01 said:


> Ojalá lo lleguen a reconstruir. También deberían poner operativo el antiguo Teatro Colón de la Plaza San Martín, dicen que hace falta teatros en Lima, bueno pues, tendríamos 2 hermosos teatros funcionando.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

sin duda falta mas teatros donde los Peruanos tengan mas oportunidad y demuestren sus carismas de artistas, ya k en el Perú hay mucho Potencial en lo Artistico"


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

taria increibkle q tamb pongan en puesta de valor el teatro colon.. el teatro no se ve nada mal de afuera


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Manuel María Forero Osorio será algun pariente lejano mio...... :nuts:.......... me gusta como se ve el Teatro.....pero con ese color amarillo no... hno:

Ya quiero ver recuperada esta joyita.....:banana:


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Me parece o esos son los colores del partido de casteñeda???


----------

